# Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?



## tuscha108 (22. September 2005)

Ich wollte mal wissen wo ihr in Kiel Dorsch vom Boot angelt?

Und ob dort eine Slipanlage in der nähe ist.


MFG

Tuscha108


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. September 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Hallo Tuscha,

Kiel Schilksee - also Olympiazentrum. Gute Slippe!
Angeln: Stoller Grund


----------



## tuscha108 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

gibt es den stellen wo man gut Dosch fangen kann vom Boot.
Ich hab bisher kaum was gefangen habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps


----------



## tuscha108 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Weiß jemand wo????


----------



## JapanRot (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*



			
				tuscha108 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was o wo???



Joa...genau zwischen "N"  und "P" :q :q :q 

sorry...den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Was meinst du denn ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Hallo Tuscha,
ich habe dir doch gesagt wo. Warst du nu draußen und hast den Stoller Grund nicht gefunden oder wie versteht man deine Nachfrage??


----------



## fischer696 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tuscha,
> 
> Kiel Schilksee - also Olympiazentrum. Gute Slippe!
> Angeln: Stoller Grund


Das stimmt schon, aber zurzeit ist die Slippe gesperrt, würde ich nicht benutzen,
 |abgelehn _*sonst Anzeige!*_ |closed: 
|laola:


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Hi,
wenn du die Schilder meinst, die da jeden Winter stehen: Vergiß sie.
Ist nur gemeint, dass offiziell nicht geslippt werden darf. Wir haben da
immer geslippt. Wenn die Polizei kommt, will die nur hören, dass man auf 
eigenen Gefahr slippt *und seinen Trailer nicht im Hafen, sondern auf dem großen Parkplatz vor dem Hafen abstellt*.
Leider machen einige Schwachmaten mit der Trailerabstellerei irgendwann auch noch die letzten freien Anlagen im Winter platt.


----------



## fischer696 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Also ich habe es vom Hafenmeister schriftlich das die Benutzung im Winter verboten ist, ansonsten gibt es eine Anzeige, ist ja Privatgelände


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Naja, wenn du es schriftlich hast...

Ich bin nicht allzu oft in Kiel, hatte bisher aber noch nie Probleme in Schilksee.
Bin aber wohl schon drin, wenn der Hafenmeister kommt und gehe erst wieder raus, wenn er schon wieder in der Pupe liegt. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Wie soll das Privatgelände sein? Es ist der Kieler Olympiahafen. Es kann schon sein, dass Stellplätze usw. vermietet sind. Aber dazu hatte ich schon geschrieben..

Mir gehts nicht darum, recht zu behalten. Ich habs nur eben so erlebt und absolut noch nie nicht Probs gehabt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man in Kiel gut auf Dorsch angeln?*

Kann es sein,dass dort Schilder stehen müssen ?
Und der Hafenmeister natürlich darauf bestehen muss,dass dort geschlossen ist ?
Von wegen Haftung bei (z.B. Glatteis-) Unfällen ?

Und das sich der Hafenmeister kaum dafür interressiert,was an der Slippe abgeht,vorausgesetzt,er KANN daran vorbeisehen ?

Möglich kann es sein,ich sag aber nicht,daß das so ist ...... alles klar ?


----------

